# Saliva Stain Removal Help (dark fur)



## bh27 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello,

I'm having a pretty big issue with my 8 month old Weimaraner (blue). When he's in his kennel, he gets extreme separation anxiety and drools excessively. I'll come home and his ears willl be soaked from hanging his head down in the drool (witnessed it myself). 

What has happened because of this, is fur discoloration on his ears, where his ears touch his shoulders, and on each side of his hips (I assume from constant licking). Not really sure what to do about this, his normal puppy shampoo isn't cutting it. 

I read that you can use hydrogen peroxide if it's diluted because saliva contains proteins... I'm afraid it will "bleach" his coat though. Any tips/tricks/suggestions? It's really something I need to take care of. 

Here's a pic:


----------



## hungover (Jul 9, 2008)

saliva stains and tear stains have the same origins

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-grooming-forum/22725-tear-staining-real-solution.html

I don't like hp near the eyes but on other parts of the coat it is less dangerous, it can weaken the hair though

If you want to discourage the licking there are a number of alcohol free bitter yuck type sprays


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, peroxide will bleach the coat out too. Rather than try to get rid of the stains, I would looks for a solution for preventing this, and wait for the hairs to shed out. Have you seen a Snood? This will solve the ears issue. Of course solving the drooling issue and anxiety altogether would be ideal, but easier said than done, I know. Some ideas, put him in crate when you are home, for ten minutes at a time, leave his sight, etc then come back int o sight. Favorite bones he only gets when crated and you leave. When you kennel him and leave, dont let him see you.


----------

